# Franks Buck Board Bacon (Now with Q-View)



## smokint (Dec 13, 2012)

I am making bacon for the first time and decided to do BBB.  I am using Chefrob's recipe, I like the simplicity of the 1/7/5 and the addition of pepper onion and garlic powder, it also has lower salt and sugar % then allot of other recipes i seen. 

  

Thanks Chefrob!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129790/my-version-of-bbb

  

  

I have 4 slabs been curring for 8 days now.  I was thinking of pulling one out tonight rinsing/drying then brining it in Franks Hot Sauce for thirty 36 hours for a smoke on Saturday.  

  

I did a forum search and did not seem to find anyone attempt this before, any comments or suggestions

  

Will post pics tonight!

  

  

Thanks for reading,

Troy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2012)

Having never done that I don't have any opinion. Should be plenty spicy! Just make sure you've cured for the proper amount of time before moving to the hot sauce. You may want to fry test a piece prior to putting it in to the Franks. That way if it's too salty you can soak it in a water bath first for an hour or so. Then let it sit in the Franks.

Post pictures and let us know how it turns out. I am in the process of smoking BBB, belly, and Canadian right now.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131123/the-bacon-trifecta-q-view


----------



## smokint (Dec 14, 2012)

OK I will give this a try, wanted some spice bacon  and I love Franks, but did not want to ruin the whole batch if it failed.   

So last night after 8 days I pulled one of the slabs out rinsed and dried it then back in a gallon baggie with 1 cup or so of Franks Hot Sauce I will update on Saturday.

After 8 Days of Cure













1 after 8 days.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






 Sacrificial Slab













2.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






After Rinse and Dry













3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






About 1 C of Franks Hot Sauce













4.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






My Fridge













6.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






Rest for a day or so













7.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






Thanks, for looking, Will up date on Saturday,

Troy

EndFragment


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

Hope it works for you. I am just concerned that all the Vinegar in the Hot Sauce may affect the texture. We will know tomorrow...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm thinking this could be very cool or a complete flop

Glad you decided to only sacrifice one slab!

I've got a 1/2 gallon jug of Franks Hot Sauce sitting in the fridge, patiently waiting for your results! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep Us Posted

Todd


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## smokint (Dec 15, 2012)

7 AM the 30 deg out smoker temp 45, I am sure it will increase as the day warms up, using Hickory. 

Smoked some cheese yesterday with Maple and the smoker temp went up to 68.

After a 36 hour brine in Franks I only dried slab with paper towels no rinse.

You can easily ID the Franks













s1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 15, 2012






Into the Smoker













s3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 15, 2012






Thanks for looking,

Troy


----------



## smokint (Dec 15, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hope it works for you. I am just concerned that all the Vinegar in the Hot Sauce may affect the texture. We will know tomorrow...JJ


The Vinegar in the Franks was my concern also, besides the texture I was concern with any type or reaction with cure and or long smoke time.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 15, 2012)

Bacon schmakon, I'm just drooling over your beer fridge.


----------



## smokint (Dec 16, 2012)

After 15 hours smoke with hickory the bacon did not have the color I wanted, but I was afraid of over smoking it, so I put it to sleep overnight in the fridge.

  

Pulled it out this morning and made some brunch and all I can say is OMG, this stuff is great, kind of a cross between bacon and ham the best of both.  

BBB where have you been all my life?

The  Franks bacon was  better than any bacon I ever had and I have had a lot of  bacon in my 50 year life time, however it was not as good as the plain.  

It had a slight tanginess  from the vinegar in the Franks  which I did not like that much, the heat was suttle, a slight taste of cyan very mildly  and a slightly smoky. 

The smoke flavor would have a better if I let the pellicle form as I did the rest of the batch.

The smoke flavor on the plain was mild could have been much more for my heavy smoke taste, but most of this will be used as Xmas gifts so I think

I will leave well enough alone.

Lesson learned;

Smoke to desired color, I read on one of the post here that when cold smoking bacon you should let the bacon tell you when it done not the clock, go by color.

The use of Franks was OK, I need to find another solution to bring heat to the bacon.

The butts I bought from Costco were boneless and had a lot of the cap removed, will find better ones next time.

Don't every run out of Buck Board Bacon!!!!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Troy

EndFragment













b1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






The test slab with the Franks













b3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012


















b4.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






Brunch with a Bloody Mary and scrabble with cheese













b5.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






Franks bacon at 6 o'clock













b6.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## smokint (Dec 16, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Bacon schmakon, I'm just drooling over your beer fridge.


Thanks! It would be better if it had beer in it, will be make some more after first of the year


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

It looks good. If you want HEAT you may like Tasso or a variation of it. It has Cayenne, Black Pepper, White Pepper, Mustard Powder and some other spices. I make it all the time and it's HOT. Following this and Smoking to 145-150*F it's ready to eat...Check out this thread...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115287/wet-cured-tasso

After reviewing ChefRob's Recipe I will add that you can Mix 2TBS of my spice blend with his Formulation and get to the same place as above but will need cooking...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great from here I WANT YOUR FRIDGE


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 16, 2012)

The fridge is nice but I would love to see and hear more about the smoker.

The BBB looks great also.

Maybe for the heat try Rooster Sauce srirscha (sp)













7192_sriracha28oz__05971.1313618126.1280.1280.jpg



__ shtrdave
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Troy, my first batch was a 36 hour cold smoke at 50 degrees using the AMNPS on my GOSM , I went by color and the bacon was definitely smoky tasting but in a good way, not overpowering at all.

The cross between Ham Taste and Bacon you mentioned may have to do with the thicknes of the BB, I slice thin, fry with bacon grease and crisp even more in the microwave, it's somewhat closer to a bacon taste once crispy. If you pan fry to get crispy you will burn the bacon because it's so lean... well that's my observation anyhow. I did however add extra brown sugar in my Rub/Cure that may have contributed to it burning in the frying pan.













20121012037.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2012


















20121012084.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It looks good. If you want HEAT you may like Tasso or a variation of it. It has Cayenne, Black Pepper, White Pepper, Mustard Powder and some other spices. I make it all the time and it's HOT. Following this and Smoking to 145-150*F it's ready to eat...Check out this thread...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115287/wet-cured-tasso
> 
> After reviewing ChefRob's Recipe I will add that you can Mix 2TBS of my spice blend with his Formulation and get to the same place as above but will need cooking...


Thanks, Jimmy, I will definitely give your rub a try.  I have never had Tasso, something else to check out down the road.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokinT said:


> Thanks, Jimmy, I will definitely give your rub a try.  I have never had Tasso, something else to check out down the road.




Looks great!!

I love Tasso..  Here's my recipe!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114899/tasso-with-t-view-now-with-the-final-pics


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

shtrdave said:


> The fridge is nice but I would love to see and hear more about the smoker.
> 
> The BBB looks great also.
> 
> ...


 Shtrdave,

It's been awhile since i last had Rooster Sauce, don't know why I stooped using it, I put it on my shopping list to try again.

As for the smoking, it is a converted fridge i built in 1987, it has gone through numerous changes throughout the years.  It original use a small hot plate for wood chips to smoke sausage with a max temp of about 170. A year or two later I started upgrading it first be adding a smoke generator from Sausage Maker, then a 1600 watt element from an old Brinkman smoker then I add a temperature control switch, and a built in thermometer form Sausage Maker.  In 2005 I tore it all down striped and sanded it painted it with Hammer Rite Grey and put it back together.  My resent addition was the AMNPS so I no longer use the smoke generator. 

I use this for both hot and cold smoking the temperature now goes to 235 this is limited by the temperature control and I also still have the original rubber fridge gasket on there.  The gasket is starting to tare so I need to replace it soon. 

My next upgrade will be a reverse flow wood burner, and just use the fridge smoker for cold/warm smoking.













Smoker 1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Nov 10, 2012


















Smoker 2.JPG



__ smokint
__ Nov 10, 2012






Troy


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Troy, my first batch was a 36 hour cold smoke at 50 degrees using the AMNPS on my GOSM , I went by color and the bacon was definitely smoky tasting but in a good way, not overpowering at all.
> 
> The cross between Ham Taste and Bacon you mentioned may have to do with the thicknes of the BB, I slice thin, fry with bacon grease and crisp even more in the microwave, it's somewhat closer to a bacon taste once crispy. If you pan fry to get crispy you will burn the bacon because it's so lean... well that's my observation anyhow. I did however add extra brown sugar in my Rub/Cure that may have contributed to it burning in the frying pan.


Thanks for the recommendations, SQWIB


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!!
> I love Tasso.. Here's my recipe!!
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114899/tasso-with-t-view-now-with-the-final-pics


Thanks, on my list of things to do


----------



## smokint (Dec 13, 2012)

I am making bacon for the first time and decided to do BBB.  I am using Chefrob's recipe, I like the simplicity of the 1/7/5 and the addition of pepper onion and garlic powder, it also has lower salt and sugar % then allot of other recipes i seen. 

  

Thanks Chefrob!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129790/my-version-of-bbb

  

  

I have 4 slabs been curring for 8 days now.  I was thinking of pulling one out tonight rinsing/drying then brining it in Franks Hot Sauce for thirty 36 hours for a smoke on Saturday.  

  

I did a forum search and did not seem to find anyone attempt this before, any comments or suggestions

  

Will post pics tonight!

  

  

Thanks for reading,

Troy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2012)

Having never done that I don't have any opinion. Should be plenty spicy! Just make sure you've cured for the proper amount of time before moving to the hot sauce. You may want to fry test a piece prior to putting it in to the Franks. That way if it's too salty you can soak it in a water bath first for an hour or so. Then let it sit in the Franks.

Post pictures and let us know how it turns out. I am in the process of smoking BBB, belly, and Canadian right now.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131123/the-bacon-trifecta-q-view


----------



## smokint (Dec 14, 2012)

OK I will give this a try, wanted some spice bacon  and I love Franks, but did not want to ruin the whole batch if it failed.   

So last night after 8 days I pulled one of the slabs out rinsed and dried it then back in a gallon baggie with 1 cup or so of Franks Hot Sauce I will update on Saturday.

After 8 Days of Cure













1 after 8 days.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






 Sacrificial Slab













2.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






After Rinse and Dry













3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






About 1 C of Franks Hot Sauce













4.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






My Fridge













6.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






Rest for a day or so













7.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 14, 2012






Thanks, for looking, Will up date on Saturday,

Troy

EndFragment


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

Hope it works for you. I am just concerned that all the Vinegar in the Hot Sauce may affect the texture. We will know tomorrow...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm thinking this could be very cool or a complete flop

Glad you decided to only sacrifice one slab!

I've got a 1/2 gallon jug of Franks Hot Sauce sitting in the fridge, patiently waiting for your results! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep Us Posted

Todd


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## smokint (Dec 15, 2012)

7 AM the 30 deg out smoker temp 45, I am sure it will increase as the day warms up, using Hickory. 

Smoked some cheese yesterday with Maple and the smoker temp went up to 68.

After a 36 hour brine in Franks I only dried slab with paper towels no rinse.

You can easily ID the Franks













s1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 15, 2012






Into the Smoker













s3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 15, 2012






Thanks for looking,

Troy


----------



## smokint (Dec 15, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hope it works for you. I am just concerned that all the Vinegar in the Hot Sauce may affect the texture. We will know tomorrow...JJ


The Vinegar in the Franks was my concern also, besides the texture I was concern with any type or reaction with cure and or long smoke time.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 15, 2012)

Bacon schmakon, I'm just drooling over your beer fridge.


----------



## smokint (Dec 16, 2012)

After 15 hours smoke with hickory the bacon did not have the color I wanted, but I was afraid of over smoking it, so I put it to sleep overnight in the fridge.

  

Pulled it out this morning and made some brunch and all I can say is OMG, this stuff is great, kind of a cross between bacon and ham the best of both.  

BBB where have you been all my life?

The  Franks bacon was  better than any bacon I ever had and I have had a lot of  bacon in my 50 year life time, however it was not as good as the plain.  

It had a slight tanginess  from the vinegar in the Franks  which I did not like that much, the heat was suttle, a slight taste of cyan very mildly  and a slightly smoky. 

The smoke flavor would have a better if I let the pellicle form as I did the rest of the batch.

The smoke flavor on the plain was mild could have been much more for my heavy smoke taste, but most of this will be used as Xmas gifts so I think

I will leave well enough alone.

Lesson learned;

Smoke to desired color, I read on one of the post here that when cold smoking bacon you should let the bacon tell you when it done not the clock, go by color.

The use of Franks was OK, I need to find another solution to bring heat to the bacon.

The butts I bought from Costco were boneless and had a lot of the cap removed, will find better ones next time.

Don't every run out of Buck Board Bacon!!!!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Troy

EndFragment













b1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






The test slab with the Franks













b3.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012


















b4.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






Brunch with a Bloody Mary and scrabble with cheese













b5.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012






Franks bacon at 6 o'clock













b6.JPG



__ smokint
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## smokint (Dec 16, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> Bacon schmakon, I'm just drooling over your beer fridge.


Thanks! It would be better if it had beer in it, will be make some more after first of the year


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

It looks good. If you want HEAT you may like Tasso or a variation of it. It has Cayenne, Black Pepper, White Pepper, Mustard Powder and some other spices. I make it all the time and it's HOT. Following this and Smoking to 145-150*F it's ready to eat...Check out this thread...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115287/wet-cured-tasso

After reviewing ChefRob's Recipe I will add that you can Mix 2TBS of my spice blend with his Formulation and get to the same place as above but will need cooking...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great from here I WANT YOUR FRIDGE


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 16, 2012)

The fridge is nice but I would love to see and hear more about the smoker.

The BBB looks great also.

Maybe for the heat try Rooster Sauce srirscha (sp)













7192_sriracha28oz__05971.1313618126.1280.1280.jpg



__ shtrdave
__ Dec 16, 2012


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Troy, my first batch was a 36 hour cold smoke at 50 degrees using the AMNPS on my GOSM , I went by color and the bacon was definitely smoky tasting but in a good way, not overpowering at all.

The cross between Ham Taste and Bacon you mentioned may have to do with the thicknes of the BB, I slice thin, fry with bacon grease and crisp even more in the microwave, it's somewhat closer to a bacon taste once crispy. If you pan fry to get crispy you will burn the bacon because it's so lean... well that's my observation anyhow. I did however add extra brown sugar in my Rub/Cure that may have contributed to it burning in the frying pan.













20121012037.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2012


















20121012084.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It looks good. If you want HEAT you may like Tasso or a variation of it. It has Cayenne, Black Pepper, White Pepper, Mustard Powder and some other spices. I make it all the time and it's HOT. Following this and Smoking to 145-150*F it's ready to eat...Check out this thread...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115287/wet-cured-tasso
> 
> After reviewing ChefRob's Recipe I will add that you can Mix 2TBS of my spice blend with his Formulation and get to the same place as above but will need cooking...


Thanks, Jimmy, I will definitely give your rub a try.  I have never had Tasso, something else to check out down the road.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokinT said:


> Thanks, Jimmy, I will definitely give your rub a try.  I have never had Tasso, something else to check out down the road.




Looks great!!

I love Tasso..  Here's my recipe!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114899/tasso-with-t-view-now-with-the-final-pics


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

shtrdave said:


> The fridge is nice but I would love to see and hear more about the smoker.
> 
> The BBB looks great also.
> 
> ...


 Shtrdave,

It's been awhile since i last had Rooster Sauce, don't know why I stooped using it, I put it on my shopping list to try again.

As for the smoking, it is a converted fridge i built in 1987, it has gone through numerous changes throughout the years.  It original use a small hot plate for wood chips to smoke sausage with a max temp of about 170. A year or two later I started upgrading it first be adding a smoke generator from Sausage Maker, then a 1600 watt element from an old Brinkman smoker then I add a temperature control switch, and a built in thermometer form Sausage Maker.  In 2005 I tore it all down striped and sanded it painted it with Hammer Rite Grey and put it back together.  My resent addition was the AMNPS so I no longer use the smoke generator. 

I use this for both hot and cold smoking the temperature now goes to 235 this is limited by the temperature control and I also still have the original rubber fridge gasket on there.  The gasket is starting to tare so I need to replace it soon. 

My next upgrade will be a reverse flow wood burner, and just use the fridge smoker for cold/warm smoking.













Smoker 1.JPG



__ smokint
__ Nov 10, 2012


















Smoker 2.JPG



__ smokint
__ Nov 10, 2012






Troy


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Troy, my first batch was a 36 hour cold smoke at 50 degrees using the AMNPS on my GOSM , I went by color and the bacon was definitely smoky tasting but in a good way, not overpowering at all.
> 
> The cross between Ham Taste and Bacon you mentioned may have to do with the thicknes of the BB, I slice thin, fry with bacon grease and crisp even more in the microwave, it's somewhat closer to a bacon taste once crispy. If you pan fry to get crispy you will burn the bacon because it's so lean... well that's my observation anyhow. I did however add extra brown sugar in my Rub/Cure that may have contributed to it burning in the frying pan.


Thanks for the recommendations, SQWIB


----------



## smokint (Dec 17, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!!
> I love Tasso.. Here's my recipe!!
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114899/tasso-with-t-view-now-with-the-final-pics


Thanks, on my list of things to do


----------

